# RZR: SATV 5" lift with gorillas



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Will this lift work with the monkeys, I know they wont work with the stock axles as I tried and the bar is binding hard against the cups, the lift comes with rhinos which i only have one good rhino that doesn't need boots or new joints but I can get my hands on some cheap stock length gorillas off a friends bike with a blown motor

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

